# PCola Bay, East Bay



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

Are there any "public" spots or more known spots in the bay that has a chance of catching some bottom dwellers? These seas are killing me and RS season is getting shorter and shorter. Anything given will not be shared and willing to trade some numbers in gulf in need be. Thanks

-Chris


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

i wish i knew also. All my numbers are for the gulf and sold the big boat. If u here of any that you can disclose let me know


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

yes


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

inshorecatch said:


> yes




....Well :whistling:


----------



## ricehobgood86 (Jun 14, 2012)

*wow*

lol!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

As someone else said in a similar thread..."you have a better chance of sleeping with someone's wife". It was recommended to put in the time and watch your bottom machine. It sucks that these numbers are so coveted, but I totally understand why.

Good luck.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

get 2 stretch 25s and go troll the bay. watch the bottom machine and mark any structure. stop and drop once or twice, if nothing keep trolling.


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

EODangler said:


> As someone else said in a similar thread..."you have a better chance of sleeping with someone's wife". It was recommended to put in the time and watch your bottom machine. It sucks that these numbers are so coveted, but I totally understand why.
> 
> Good luck.



Well hell, lets get the wifes digits then! :thumbup: Maybe I can trade them for some spots! :whistling:

Haha..


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Chawk said:


> Well hell, lets get the wifes digits then! :thumbup: Maybe I can trade them for some spots! :whistling:
> 
> Haha..


I'm glad you took it as intended.

Good advice from Josh though. At least you'll be fishing while looking for spots.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

chawk, you horsefly, I'm with ya! check it out. Naval Live Oaks. get there early and hold your face right.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

This was in the reefs and wrecks section. Never fished it but its something to try. - http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/bay-wreck-rhoda-gps-numbers-110520/

Good luck!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea that was my thread. Some of these guys are ruthless. But if I run across a spot i mark on the bottom machine i'll let you know Chawk. Maybe we can piss that ones that wouldn't give up the numbers off.


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

Reel Wins said:


> This was in the reefs and wrecks section. Never fished it but its something to try. - http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/bay-wreck-rhoda-gps-numbers-110520/
> 
> Good luck!:thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbsup:Thanks


----------



## RedAlert (Apr 16, 2012)

:thumbup:


Chawk said:


> Well hell, lets get the wifes digits then! :thumbup: Maybe I can trade them for some spots! :whistling:
> 
> Haha..


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

Reel Wins said:


> This was in the reefs and wrecks section. Never fished it but its something to try. - http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/bay-wreck-rhoda-gps-numbers-110520/
> 
> Good luck!:thumbup::thumbup:





Sooooo.... What have you fished, specifically. With GPS cords, so that I know we are discussing the same spots :thumbsup:


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

RedAlert said:


> Yea that was my thread. Some of these guys are ruthless. But if I run across a spot i mark on the bottom machine i'll let you know Chawk. Maybe we can piss that ones that wouldn't give up the numbers off.


Sounds good Ill do the same if I can ever get out there!


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry Chawk...never found anything in the bay that seemed to be worth marking. I have caught red snaps drifting in the pass on shrimp, cut bait, and livies. I've also got some nice hits trolling around the ft. pickens bluffs but they ran right in their holes and broke me off. Thats about all I know; I ususally fish the gulf but if this weather holds I might end up in the bay trying to get on the snaps.:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

Reel Wins said:


> Sorry Chawk...never found anything in the bay that seemed to be worth marking. I have caught red snaps drifting in the pass on shrimp, cut bait, and livies. I've also got some nice hits trolling around the ft. pickens bluffs but they ran right in their holes and broke me off. Thats about all I know; I ususally fish the gulf but if this weather holds I might end up in the bay trying to get on the snaps.:thumbdown::thumbdown:



No biggy, I fish gulf 99.99% of time as well. Only considering Pcola bay cause of Waves, thats why I wish some one would come off some numbers help out the fellow angler out so I can MAYBE get snapper trip #2 of the season in before it closes. My little Mako 171 doesnt like the 5-7s :thumbup:


----------



## Chawk (Aug 20, 2011)

Alright people the grandfathers in town, need some pcola bay assistance now....


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't have any either, but as said I have picked up redfish trolling stretch 25s in the bay and I have marked some spots. I have not really tried them for snapper or grouper but once this storm passes through I plan to.

Think about it though, any public bay spots most likely would not be worth fishing anyway because they would get hit so hard.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Troll pickens and watch the bottom machine. That's where a lot of the bay spots are. Most of the spots are small so keep a good eye on the machine. The spots only produce when the tides are right.


----------



## wes5.7 (Sep 7, 2011)

I had a little luck when I was down last week caught 4 red snapper in the 
bay near the pass, only one keeper though. I had my wife and 4yo daughter with me so it was challenging. I had a couple get off near the surface but who knows what they were. Also several bait snatchers. I think timing the tides make a big difference. I didn't want to leave my family stranded at big lagoon so my fishing was limited to after they got
up, ate and got ready which was usually 3-4hrs after I wanted to go fishing. Usually by the time I made it to my spots the currents were so strong that my line was nearly horizontal even with 4oz weights. I caught the fish mentioned on the day I made it out before high tide. 

You can't really blame people for not posting numbers. They put in the time, money, and effort to find them. If they posted the numbers they would be picked clean of fish in a couple days at most and would likely not be worth fishing again. I'm greatful that some share where to scan.


----------

